# Ageing Meat



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

Question for Deer hunters.

Beef processors recommend hanging beef for 10 days at a temperature between 35°F - 38°F to allow rigermortus to do its work. How long do you allow your deer to hang?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Google aging venison.








How Do You Age Venison?


Aging venison tenderizes the meat and offers a healthy alternative to other meats.




bowhuntersunited.com





There is more out there.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I know someone who uses a window AC. They tent the meat and the use AC to make a temporary portable walkin cooler.


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

With the above post I can't help but recall our two sons going on a over night fishing trip. The 1st night was a sweat box so they went to town and bought a window unit and tied into the camp site AC power. Not bringing any blankets because of hot weather they froze their asses off. We're still laughing about that one.


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

With the bag of ice half melted our daughter mentioned salt in the gallon plastic bag with the ice / water for cooling. She's a research scientist and offered to draw me a graph of the cooling effect but I declined the offer. I'll just believe her being that's how we make ice cream and add ice when necessary. It's staying about 37°F on the N side of the house with lo morning temp. of 28° and Hi in the hi 50's..


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

The Venison is in the freezer. Net weight 45 lbs. of tenderloin, back strap, roasts and ground for chili, burgers and possibly a sloppy joe or two.


----------

